# Hawks are Gathering What does this mean to an NT?



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Hawks are Gathering

What does this mean to an NT?

This message was originally put on the INTJ Forum, but I would like to know what it means to other types. Metaphors give me all sorts of problems.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Why do you always talk weird?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Jorge said:


> Why do you always talk weird?




NP or PN tend to be weird, but this is a straight question. The phrase is used in the broadsheet newspapers quite a lot.


----------



## LPtheBeastly (Jul 15, 2009)

If I had to apply my thinking, I would say it is a metaphor for vulnerability (hawks are hunters), or a reference to the presence of something disturbing (since animals are closer to nature than humans).


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I've never heard this phrase used before.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Hawks are Gathering
> 
> What does this mean to an NT?
> 
> This message was originally put on the INTJ Forum, but I would like to know what it means to other types. Metaphors give me all sorts of problems.


Please define "Hawk" in this context.


----------



## SinnersPride (Aug 11, 2009)

Noooooo! Not my liver, you can't have it!!! 
Or wait, that was an eagle wasn't it? 

'The hawks are gathering' huh? Can't say I've encountered that one before... sounds like there is about to be a bloodbath.


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought it was the scrummage in the "yard" before the male on male gang rape of the new prisoner.....or chicken

Thus the gathering of the Chicken Hawks

I could be wrong though

But to an NT who are usually scrawny and not good at violence......it means time to get a shank

ps

POST NUMBER TEN......YEEEEEE HAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

ape said:


> I thought it was the scrummage in the "yard" before the male on male gang rape of the new prisoner.....or chicken
> 
> Thus the gathering of the Chicken Hawks
> 
> ...


ape, get some sun man


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Munchies said:


> ape, get some sun man


 
A whole new world to run amock in........YEEEEEEHAAAAAA!!!!


ps

I swam today in a crystal clear mountain lake....how bout you.....what sun did you do today?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

The war hawks are gathering:Israel and the US provoking conflict
September 18, 2007 03:12 PM EDT
The war hawks are gathering:Israel and the US... | Gather

Today is the latest example of the ratcheting up of tensions in the Middle East by Israel with flights causing sonic booms over Lebanon. These flights (of which there have been several in recent weeks) are in defiance of a UN resolution preventing this very ting. The significance of the Israeli jets causing sonic booms cannot be overlooked. They are symbolic of an Israeli attack on Lebanon, similar to their criminal attacks on Lebanon last year which led to approximately 1000 innocent Lebanese civilians being murdered by Israeli terrorists who masquerade as an army.

------------------------------

The honeymoon is over and the future of the PM looks bleak. The media hawks are gathering to pick over the bones of an apparently moribund government. Parallels are drawn between the plight of Gordon Brown and that of James Callaghan in the late 1970s. The Tory front bench smells blood; David Cameron is suddenly full of confidence when facing his new opponent across the dispatch box.

A winner for Brown? Just boost the pension - Home - Parliamentary Brief

I have my own intepretations which I want to wait until I have heard other opinions.


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Perseus said:


> The war hawks are gathering:Israel and the US provoking conflict
> September 18, 2007 03:12 PM EDT
> The war hawks are gathering:Israel and the US... | Gather
> 
> ...


Criminal attacks?

Their soldiers had been kidnapped and they were being rocket attacked on a daily basis

WTF would you do if such was happening to your tribe?

I realize the state of Israel is a conqueror in conquered lands.....but be pragmatic man.....what would you have them do?


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Hawks are pro-interventionist/warmongers

Doves are anti-interventionist/hippies.


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> Hawks are pro-interventionist/warmongers
> 
> Doves are anti-interventionist/hippies.


Doves need protection from Hawks

When Hawks strike first at those that threaten their beloved Doves, does this make them warmongers?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

"Hawks are gathering." To me, it means: "Annie, get your gun." It means that we're about to come under attack from a vulnerable dirrection.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

To me it means a war is about to start.


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

As a metaphor, that usually means something is being taken advantage of something else.


----------



## Dooraven (Dec 9, 2009)

The only time I've ever heard this phrase before was during history class where the Soviet Union feared that the "Hawks are gathering" around President John F. Kennedy's round-table and the USSR feared that the hawks (those who wanted a strict hard line against the USSR) were about to topple the doves (who really wanted compromises) during the Cuban missile crisis.

So, yeah it means that tensions are mounting in my opinion.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

It means Orgimmar will be swarmed by a paroxysm of lvl 85 alliances mounted on their hawks, a Horde guard brings one of them down, and the alliance guild leader types 'Hawk down, hawk down'.


----------

